# What else do I need?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

So I thought I had all the dry ferts needed in my order but after doing some more research it appears i'm missing a few. Can you guys check out what I have and let me know what else I need? Going high tech and dont wanna run into any defeincies.

This is what I got:

*- KNO3
- K2S04
-KH2P04
- CSM+ B*

After looking at the sticky i noticed recomending dosage of:

*- GH booster (To my understanding this raises the hardness of the water, my water is as hard as it gets. Do I still need this?)
- Fe/Iron (Not sure if thats in the CSM+B)
- Trace (Also not sure if thats in the CSM+B)*

Its kind of confusing because the weekly chart doesn't mention dosing *K2S04* But then in the OP's weekly schedule hes dosing it. This is for a 20 gal tank, can someone help me out on the right track?

Thanks, Mr. Fish


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

gh booster is optional. dont really need it. i dont use it and my plants grow fine without it. But you will need a source of Iron. And the CSM+B takes care of the traces. There was a chart someone made for dry fert dosing regimes on different sized tanks. cant remember where i saw it.....


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

rex grigg had a good explaination lol http://www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks i'll read that article tommro..

So Should I order a 1/4 pound of Iron Chelate 11% DTPA?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure that will work. I use dry ferts but the only liquid one I use is flourish iron


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics (Jan 1, 2012)

dry chelated iron is slow release and can be added every few days, iron in flourish needs to be added daily as its pretty much gone within a day, its best to use both

for micro try mixing 50/50 csm+b with millers microplex, then mix that 50/50 with Iron, chelated and gluconate if possible, if not chelated will work fine,, I believe its gluconate, but maybe not, I am sure you can find this by searching the forums on Seachem Iron, or even seachems site

I generally use between 50-60 grams total in 1000mls for ease of dosing

add a bit of excell or glutaraldehyde to the mix to keep if from growing unwanted gunk

also if you wanna add a touch of manganese sulfate 1-2 grams and , gram of borax will work fine for a little extra boron for better levels, I believe you can also add calcium cholride for some calcium

I add GH boost as I find it helps with growth, my water comes out of the tap ~140ppm TDS, the amount of magnesium to calcium is important as well as have a good amount of both

add the micro mix at 2.5 mls daily and it should do great for you, you can do more if you like, I personally dose something similar at 30-45 mls total per week in a 20 long high tech, stuffed with plants+ emersed growth which can take alot of nutrients


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You are all set with what you have.
No GH Booster needed as you have hard water. You may want to get an RO unit to reduce it.
The CSM+B has lots of iron and your micro nutrients.
The only other item you might want, but dont really need, is Seachem Flourish. It has iron and more micros.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Newt said:


> You are all set with what you have.
> No GH Booster needed as you have hard water. You may want to get an RO unit to reduce it.
> The CSM+B has lots of iron and your micro nutrients.
> The only other item you might want, but dont really need, is Seachem Flourish. It has iron and more micros.


Thanks, you just took alot of weight off my shoulders lol

If you're referring to Flourish Comp I have that.

I just received the dry ferts a few days ago, so before Flourish comp and excell were the only things I was dosing besides the Co2.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok this thread is a bit more understandable. After my Seachems is finished I want to try this.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

